
Sentry stays on Python 2.7 even after 2020 - tutfbhuf
https://github.com/getsentry/sentry/issues/1152#issuecomment-37828763
======
mindcrime
It boggles the imagination that anybody is still clinging to Python 2 at this
point in the game. I guess they have their reasons, but man, oh man... from an
outsider perspective, this feels very questionable.

~~~
mariuolo
Presumably because they assume it will cost less to maintain Python 2 than
porting the application to Python 3.

The Calibre author said something like that himself
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/calibre/+bug/1714107](https://bugs.launchpad.net/calibre/+bug/1714107)
.

~~~
mindcrime
_Presumably because they assume it will cost less to maintain Python 2 than
porting the application to Python 3._

That strikes me as incredibly hard to believe, but hey, if they've "run the
numbers" and that's their conclusion, then so be it.

